# Can You Modify Fixed Rear Seats To Fold Down?



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

I am seriously looking to buy a E39 but most of them don't come with the folding rear seat option. I would like to know is that modifiable?


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Bearcat said:


> I am seriously looking to buy a E39 but most of them don't come with the folding rear seat option. I would like to know is that modifiable?


Bearcat: This must mean you are in the Cincy area. Please have a 4-way for me (Skyline only, please!). Anyway, I do not think the rear seats are dealer-modifyable but I'm not positive. Let me know if my current auto in my sig appeals to you and we can speak further. It is in great shape and still inspires awe everytime I get behind the wheel. It would be available late Mar. or early April, whenever my new 545i is delivered.

Sam


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Wow! Darn interesting question. To be honest, I have no clue. I have taken many rear seats out (rear shocks/struts, speaker work, etc.) but never thought about a retrofit. I'd need to have two side-by-side to look at the differences.

One thing for sure, I love my fold-downs...I will try and get them in future purchases if I can.

Chris


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Not possible. I've had many of these cars apart and the barrier between trunk and cabin is totally different. This would require welding and fabricating at a minimum. I've also heard that the non-folding seat E39 is significantly stiffer in the chassis than the one with the folding seat. It was long ago on a Roadfly post, so it may not be worth anything. But what I do know is that you shouldn't plan on being able to do this conversion at a reasonable cost.

My 2000 540i/6 had folding seats and my 2001 540i/6 does not. I miss the extra carrying flexibility. Although I can always take the Impala SS on errands. It has a trunk that can carry a family of 6.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> I've also heard that the non-folding seat E39 is significantly stiffer in the chassis than the one with the folding seat. It was long ago on a Roadfly post, so it may not be worth anything.


While that may be true, the chassis design isn't compromised one iota. The situation you'd have to put the chassis through to notice the difference is quite extreme...akin to hitting a thick concrete wall at like 300 mph or something wild like that.

So for all intents and purposes for these cars, there is no discernable difference in chassis stiffness due to a choice in rear seating.

Maybe a professional race car driver could tell the difference?

Chris


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Didn't you see DaveZ at the Rock this past weekend?
JB


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

How hard is it just to cut a square hole behind the rear arm rest? That would enable my fishing poles to pass through.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Bearcat said:


> How hard is it just to cut a square hole behind the rear arm rest? That would enable my fishing poles to pass through.


This you can do with proper metal cutting tools. Without the other pass-thru components installed, ski bag, back door, etc, you will probably realize noise from the trunk though. I have read of others doing the retrofit, or having their dealer do it, and if I recall correctly, it was quite a job to get all the components in there. But, no pain, no gain!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Bearcat said:


> How hard is it just to cut a square hole behind the rear arm rest? That would enable my fishing poles to pass through.


Not too bad. Metal cutting wheel:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Not too bad. Metal cutting wheel:


Hey! I like that DVD player mounting idea! I'm just trying to figure out where to mount mine and you've inspired me. How far into the trunk does the back of that unit protrude? Did you fabricate a custom enclosure for it? Any other photos? Thanks!

:thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> Hey! I like that DVD player mounting idea! I'm just trying to figure out where to mount mine and you've inspired me. How far into the trunk does the back of that unit protrude? Did you fabricate a custom enclosure for it? Any other photos? Thanks!
> 
> :thumbup:


Not a great perspective, but this is the rear of the player:


----------



## xi2002 (Aug 1, 2004)

*fold seats*



DZeckhausen said:


> Not possible. I've had many of these cars apart and the barrier between trunk and cabin is totally different. This would require welding and fabricating at a minimum. I've also heard that the non-folding seat E39 is significantly stiffer in the chassis than the one with the folding seat. It was long ago on a Roadfly post, so it may not be worth anything. But what I do know is that you shouldn't plan on being able to do this conversion at a reasonable cost.
> 
> My 2000 540i/6 had folding seats and my 2001 540i/6 does not. I miss the extra carrying flexibility. Although I can always take the Impala SS on errands. It has a trunk that can carry a family of 6.


Have you ever taken the fold seat lever assembly apart? One of my seats will not go into the closed position and there is no tension in the lever.
thanks


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

xi2002 said:


> Have you ever taken the fold seat lever assembly apart? One of my seats will not go into the closed position and there is no tension in the lever.
> thanks


I didn't own the 2000 540i/6 long enough to experiment. It was destroyed in a very bad accident less than a year after I bought it. Now, my 2001 540i/6 has rigid seatbacks.


----------

